# Default step father to sponsor Abu Dhabi residency visa



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi all,

I am remarried and my husband works in Abu Dhabi. I have a daughter from my first marriage. I have sole custody and guardian of child, my daughter never lived with her biological father. Do I still have to get NOC from biological father for my daughter to move to UAE and sponsor her residency visa.

I read through similar cases in different threads but they seem to be old. I am sure these rule keeps changing.


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

Need to edit this thread. Not sure How I got heading as default step father


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Really not sure on this one. Is your husband the one sponsoring her? If so has he legally adopted her? That 'might' be a requirement, unless you're sponsoring her in which case you might well need an NOC from her biological father.

Best thing to do is ask immigration on this one.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Abu Dhabi Emirate does not recognise the status of adopted children and so your second husband could not sponsor her - my company has had this specific issue in AD but Dubai does not have the issue. Your daughter is not a blood relative of your husband so would be considered an adopted child and not 'sponsorable'.

I am unsure if you could sponsor your daughter in your own right but I am guessing that unless you have your own residency visa (not sponsored by husband 2) then you could not do that.

My business has had this as an issue in the past and Dubai seems much more relaxed about the situation but Abu Dhabi is much more consistent and clear - adopted children cannot be sponsored. There is an exceptional appeals process but the advice from our lawyers was that only succeeds if the father is an Emirati and the rest of us should forget about it.


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for responses...now i know i will have to find job to sponsor my daughter or get a NOC from ex.

Anyways my husband will be going to emabassy in Abu Dhabi to check on procedures.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck with your job search but its worth saying that even if you have a job, you will need a NOC from the father . Its not 'or' but is 'and'.

And the job will need to meet certain minimum requirements in order for you to sponsor a dependent.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

My friends Husband works in Abu Dhabi and he has sponsored his step child with no issues whatsoever. She did have to get the Fathers permission to do this however she said the process was easy and several of her Husbands colleagues have also done this with no problems


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for response. Just that dont want to go back to person who never bothered for the child...infact as per my court papers, ex don't have say in child's brought up and her welfare. Not sure how would he take it as he is not legally bound to respond to it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Reddiva said:


> My friends Husband works in Abu Dhabi and he has sponsored his step child with no issues whatsoever.


Where is his residency though - is it Dubai or a Freezone in the AD Emirate ? And is it a government body ?

Both attempts we have made in AD, for AD residency of an adopted child has been refused for that reason, but if you've had success recently I'd be very pleased to hear more about it.


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Really not sure on this one. Is your husband the one sponsoring her? If so has he legally adopted her? That 'might' be a requirement, unless you're sponsoring her in which case you might well need an NOC from her biological father.
> 
> Best thing to do is ask immigration on this one.


My husband to sponsor residency visa for my daughter from my first marriage. 

We can have adoption deed as well but i read Abu Dhabi dont consider adoption cases.


----------



## Mangerhanagment (Jul 3, 2013)

I sponsored my stepdaughter a few months ago in Abu Dhabi, and I have a friend who sponsored a stepchild too so it is possible in Abu Dhabi. We did need a letter from her father notarised by a lawyer in the UK. As well as this, we had to pay a 5000aed "security deposit" (which I should get back when we leave the uae as long as I don't lose the receipt) . Apart from these two extra things, all other documents were the same requirements as sponsoring any dependent, but the visa needs renewing every year instead of 3 years. I had a nervous two weeks of waiting while the application was approved by the Head of immigration and couriered back to me, as my friend didn't tell me he just waited at the office the whole day for it to be approved, otherwise I'd have done that instead. 

Unfortunately you will need something from the biological father, as you said you were married so I'm assuming his name is on the birth certificate. If his name wasn't on the birth certificate then your husband could possibly sponsor your daughter as long as their surnames matched.

Also check that your husbands company provides benefits for step and adopted children. Luckily mine does but I've heard that some companies won't give anything and schools are pretty expensive


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Where is his residency though - is it Dubai or a Freezone in the AD Emirate ? And is it a government body ?
> 
> Both attempts we have made in AD, for AD residency of an adopted child has been refused for that reason, but if you've had success recently I'd be very pleased to hear more about it.



Both have residency in Abu Dhabi one works for a semi government company ( JV with government and private) and the other for a private company


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

Having issues with my document attestation. Sent my divorce papers for MEA attestation in UAE embassy in my country they kept my papers on hold and asking for ex's passport copy. I am really not sure on why it is required. Has anyone faced such challenge?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mino2302 said:


> Having issues with my document attestation. Sent my divorce papers for MEA attestation in UAE embassy in my country they kept my papers on hold and asking for ex's passport copy. I am really not sure on why it is required. Has anyone faced such challenge?


What does this have to do with a stepfather situation ?


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> What does this have to do with a stepfather situation ?


Have no clue. Even for attestation of my divorce papers not even anything related to my daughter. This is so stressful


----------



## Mino2302 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi frnds,

We got our visas without any issue. Thanks alot for support.


----------

